# Amorphophallus titanium aka Corpse flower



## eOrchids (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey all,
To those that live in the tri state area (PA, NJ, NY), the New York Botanical Garden has a Amorphophallus titanium set to open.

It should be worth checking out since the last time it bloomed was in 1939.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 28, 2016)

Phew, I think I can smell it from here! Nice heads up though :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2016)

eOrchids said:


> Hey all,
> To those that live in the tri state area (PA, NJ, NY), the New York Botanical Garden has a Amorphophallus titanium set to open.
> 
> It should be worth checking out since the last time it bloomed was in 1939.



It normally takes that long between blooms???


----------



## abax (Jul 28, 2016)

I saw a photo on the internet and that's about as close as
I want to get. It's an interesting plant and quite ancient
as I understand it. I hope someone takes some pollen
samples and runs some tests on it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2016)

Which garden, Bronx or Brooklyn?


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Which garden, Bronx or Brooklyn?



Bronx


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 29, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> It normally takes that long between blooms???



It didn't say if it was the same plant. But I did learn that, the NYBG featured the first blooming Amorphophallus titanium in the USA back in 1939.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 29, 2016)

eOrchids said:


> It didn't say if it was the same plant. But I did learn that, the NYBG featured the first blooming Amorphophallus titanium in the USA back in 1939.



Ah, OK. Thanks.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jul 30, 2016)

It is the size of the plant that makes it a somewhat rare occasion to see one bloom, since few facilities outside the tropics can easily accommodate the 100 pound corm and single leaf per year that is the size of a small shade tree, and the largest unbranched inflorescence of any plant known. A young plant is fairly easily grown to blooming size in 10 years, maybe less, and will bloom every 2-10 years after that. Well worth seeing, and smelling, at least once.


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 31, 2016)

there is another that just bloomed at Indiana University's campus in Bloomington....I saw it and it was incredible! Fortunately, the smell had mostly dissipated but the flower was still in great shape.

It's an amazing, creepy, otherwordly flower...

David


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2016)

Hmmmm, something to do between work shifts today?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 1, 2016)

Supposedly the one in DC may be in beak bloom now:

https://www.usbg.gov/corpseflower


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 1, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> It is the size of the plant that makes it a somewhat rare occasion to see one bloom, since few facilities outside the tropics can easily accommodate the 100 pound corm and single leaf per year that is the size of a small shade tree, and the largest unbranched inflorescence of any plant known. A young plant is fairly easily grown to blooming size in 10 years, maybe less, and will bloom every 2-10 years after that. Well worth seeing, and smelling, at least once.




what he said!
it strikes me as so weird that the flower only lasts in good condition for two or three days


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 1, 2016)

Jerry Fischer bloomed his a few weeks ago at orchids limited in Minnesota, video on his YouTube channel has the flower and a nice explanation by Jerry.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 1, 2016)

http://www.missouribotanicalgarden....den/notable-plant-collections/titan-arum.aspx

MoBot's video. They've bloomed 6 in 4 years...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2016)

We were set to go yesterday . But since it started on thursday we figured it was past blooming and saw Jason Bourne instead.


----------



## naoki (Oct 7, 2016)

I didn't know that this species can be propagated by leaf cutting:

http://forums.gardenweb.com/discussions/1686545/amorphophallus-titanum-leaf-cutting


----------

